# Misheard Lyrics (Lol)



## Annodam (Jul 13, 2007)

Wishmaster
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PskulEVlVPY

Another Wishmaster
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-K8x4x4i68&mode=related&search=

Call Me When You're Sober
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-K8x4x4i68&mode=related&search=

Black
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO6wPWFMrCA

I Want To See More


----------



## Annodam (Jul 13, 2007)

More
We Be Burnin'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzuyKhRmP3Q

Smells Like Teen Spirit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1-NZWtTJYI


----------



## Annodam (Jul 13, 2007)

Dragostea Din Tei
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho_H1ydjIy8

Lithium
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJbWodVYdaM

Toxic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfxkO5zCueU

Say It Right (Very Good)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xaTyeFKcjQ


----------



## Annodam (Jul 13, 2007)

The Riddle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFDT4Imf_SQ

Danzing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ILtU_DkgDo

Feel Good Inc.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_myXD_w7EM

Shining Star
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xLq9Wdt16A


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jul 14, 2007)

End of all hope (Nightwish)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs7bptn1tqM

One Step closer to the end (Linkin Park)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgPOq4PeGBQ&mode=related&search=

Fallen Leaves (Billy Talent)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJZYKdLJljQ&mode=related&search=

This aint a scene Arms race(Fallout Boy)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LucfKdukf10&mode=related&search=

BYOB (System of a Down)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW8WC80fMOM&mode=related&search=

Sugar (System of a Down)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ7tLlZj-L0&mode=related&search=

We be burnin' (Sean Paul)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzuyKhRmP3Q

Respect the wilderness (Sonata Arctica)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxaEDfVV_ao


----------



## DavidN (Jul 14, 2007)

Most of the misheard lyrics in the System of a Down ones seem to be the actual lyrics. To be fair, I can't imagine anything being even more bizarre than the real ones.


----------



## adambomb (Jul 16, 2007)

wait and bleed 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-up0XS0H0Y&mode=related&search=

opium of the people
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ud5YZqW8b0&mode=related&search=

surfacing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3K5-7JeHbU&mode=related&search=

the heretic anthem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzny4fJs8g8&mode=related&search=

its funny how nu-metal, death metal, hevy metal (whatever you wanna put slipknot in) sound when you think of what they might actually be saying in the songs =)


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Jul 22, 2007)

For year, and I mean YEARS, I thought the Time Warp song went "Let's do the tadpole dance"


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 22, 2007)

In the song "Party Up" by DMX, I thought i heard "Gabbo made me loose my mind, up in here, up in here" but it is actually "Y'all gon' made me loose my mind, up in here, up in here."


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 22, 2007)

Lucky there's a family guy! Lucky there's a man who, absolutely can do, everything to make us effin' cry!


----------



## Option7 (Jul 22, 2007)

Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=m6SjPfc_xNA

Cannibal Corpse - I Will Kill You
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=3kvSfc0HRz8

Celine Dion
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GW7BZ-MVuD0&mode=related&search=

Trivium (I disaggree with the note at the beginning)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GNLDLyeepVs

System of a Down (lkinda crappy but lol @ intro)
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvocr2UDQ8M&mode=related&search=


----------



## lellow (Jul 23, 2007)

I think the best misheard lyrics videos I've seen were done by Andrew Mathus. Particularly these videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUSISmK9AWk - Fall Out Boy: Sugar, We're Goin' Down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aIyYKqRquI - Brand New: The Quiet Things No One Ever Knows

Most of the other videos I've seen were pretty lame or half assed.


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh, and if you really just wanna watch misheard lyrics animations...
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Misheard There you go!


----------



## Annodam (Aug 6, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=m6SjPfc_xNA
> 
> Cannibal Corpse - I Will Kill You
> ...



''I Believe That Hot Dogs Will Go On'' Lol That Was Goody X3X3X3


----------



## Annodam (Aug 6, 2007)

When I Heard No Doubts ''Hella Good'' I Thougth It Goes Like This 
...
(Get towels here)
(Get towels here)

You got me peeling hella good
So let's just keep on fancing
You hold me like a shoe
So I'm gonna keep on fancing keep on fancing...


----------



## IanKeith (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't go out tonight, it's bound to take your life;
There's a bathroom on the right!

(Bad moon on the rise...)


----------

